# Some Rockpooling pics from today :)



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Anenome


A pretty rock pool


Am I correct in thinking this is a blenny? He was in a very shallow pool so we put him back in the sea, and he bit my OH :lol2:


Not a very good pic, but he's the only live crab we found :lol2:


There were loads of these! So pretty :flrt:




No starfish though  Maybe next time! And just so they dont feel left out, here are some spiderlings in the garden :lol2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool finds! :no1:

Have not been to the beach for a while! Think the last time was St Ives, rockpools were filled with all kinds of things there!


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

I hadn't been for aaaages, in fact we went to southerndown last year but were too busy walking along the cliffs to bother with the beach :lol2:

I think I'm going to make it a regular thing, its not too far away and Im determined to find some starfish :flrt:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

samnsteve said:


> I hadn't been for aaaages, in fact we went to southerndown last year but were too busy walking along the cliffs to bother with the beach :lol2:
> 
> I think I'm going to make it a regular thing, its not too far away and Im determined to find some starfish :flrt:


 Have just had a look, looks like a beautiful place!

Good luck with your starfish hunt : victory:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

You can't help but enjoy scrabbling about in rock pools :2thumb:


----------

